# Just put my HID's on



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally got the guts to begin playing and decided to put my HID's on.
It took me about an hour to get it all done but I am amazed at how good they look.

My bulbs are 4300K, I think I'll be changing them for some 5000K so I can have a super white look.

I was worried about them not matching my fogs but they match perfectly.
I switched my fogs out for the Silverstar ultra high beams.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations. I think the hardest part was cutting the lens as close as possible for the gromet to fit. I also put some plumbers putty around the ho;e to seal it better. Now i just worry when it comes time to replace the bulb.
Does look great.


----------



## LS1 (Oct 16, 2008)

i love my HID's makes the car look 10x better at night time.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone got with the HID fogs and high beams?

I've seen packages on ebay but wasn't sure if anyone is using them yet. 
I would be a little worried about the high beams because of constantly turning them on and off with traffic on the high way.

Also is there a big difference between the 35watt and 55watt HID's?


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

i havent tried the fogs and highs but i do have halos in and they look pretty darn good


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

jdhinds1234 said:


> i havent tried the fogs and highs but i do have halos in and they look pretty darn good


Welcome to the forum. :cheers
Do you have any pics of those halos, would like to see them.


----------

